# Russell's low cost route to Garda - revised



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I tried a new route this time, from just after the Swiss/Italian border. 

So, as usual, toll free from Calais D955 to Chateau Salins, onwards to Sarrebourg, Phalsbourg and then the A4 motorway for one junction to Saverne. On then as usual to Molsheim, then the Camping Municipal at Obernai. The toll for one junction cost 1.10 euro. 

The D955 has a good chunk of dual carriageway now and the road works are gone. The mileage from Metz - Saverne via Chateau Salins is exactly the same as via the motorway. There is very little traffic and for those overnighting, there are various parking places along the route, although in the small town of Delme, there is a market square that looks suitable for a rest stop. 

From Obernai, to Colmar - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Lugano - Chiasso and the Swiss border - all toll free. 

Once in Italy leave the motorway at the exit "Como Sud" and cross the motorway. Follow the BLUE signs to Milano. This leads to the SS35 dual carriageway and then the A52 ring road. Once on the A52, head for "tangenziale est" and signs for Venezia. You then join the A4 at Monza and can leave at Brescia est and then take the SS11 to Lake Garda. The toll from Monza - Brescia Est cost 9.10 euro, class 3 vehicle. Non tag axle motorhomes should be class 2b. 

Enjoy - this route saves the tolls on the A9, A8 and shortens the toll section on the A4. Also, there are no toll booths to queue at as those on the A9 and A8 are always busy. The cost of those tolls is minimal, 2 or 3 euro, but the time saving is good. The new route is also shorter by about 8 miles. 

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell and enjoy your holiday. We should take up a subscription to cover your costs as you research new routes for us !

G


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Russell - look forward to trying the "new" route in September as have become "bored" with the congestion approaching Milan and the toll queues !

We have used your original route half-a-dozen times now over recent years and thoroughly enjoy the relaxing drive once Metz is behind us; The D955 is a very pleasant and relaxing route.

Can recommend LIDL at Chateau Salins for an overnighter, as well as the Aree at Nova Milanese. 

Personally, we tend to use Camping de L'Ill (Municipal) in Colmar (with a huge Leclerc just up the road) for a relaxing break in the journey. Camping TCS Sportzcentrum in Buochs (S of Lucerne and almost on the lake) also makes a good Swiss overnighter, with a Coop supermarket not far away.

Happy travels!

Brian.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Having never been to Italy in my life, but always interetsted in maps, why not take the SS342 from Como to Bergamo? It looks much shorter, but I assume there is a problem with it.

Gordon


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We will be doing the Italy bit next year, my first thought after reading Russell's route was, wonder if there is a campsite at Colmar.
We spent a couple of days there when travelling back from Italy on the bike, have always intended visiting in the van so thanks Landcruiser and Russell.
Sue


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

*First Timers*

Russell

We're planning a trip to Tuscany, next September, and your posts have been invaluable in helping us - thanks very much!!

Pete and Di


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SS342*

Hi

In April 2008, I used the SS342 towards Como. I felt that the time lost (approx one hour) is ok if not travelling too far, but when punching it through to Strasbourg, it makes for a long day.

Here is the link to the SS342 journey report.

SS342 route

Note also a heavy volume of trucks on the route.

Russell


----------

